# Tomato router (WRT54GS) not getting DHCP lease in wireless client mode



## Hybrid_theory (May 2, 2010)

edit: although it works in client mode; its fine for web browsing. but wow disconnects after 3 minutes maybe.

{SOLVED}

Just put it in wireless ethernet bridged mode as per the guide. not sure why client mode didnt work



I cant find my wireless antennae for my desktop after moving, and i want internets. so i plugged it into my tomato firwmared, linksys router. I setup wireless client mode as per this guide: http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3810281

And i cannot get a DHCP address for the tomato router, from the main router in the place. In the guide it shows WAN as disabled, tomato doesnt allow this, requires DHCP in client mode.

Suggestions?


----------

